# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο του Carnival Triumph.

## mastrokostas

Η φωτιά ξέσπασε το πρωί της Κυριακής στο μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου . Το αυτόματο σύστημα πυρόσβεσης του πλοίου, ενεργοποιήθηκε και έσβησε την φωτιά. Εδώ περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες ! Δυστυχώς τελευταία όλο και ποιο συχνά έχουμε φωτιά σε μηχανοστάσια , σύγχρονων πλοίων !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από εχτές είναι κοντά στο βαπόρι και ακταιορός της Αμερικάνικης Ακτοφυλακής. Αυτού του έιδους τα ατυχήματα σε σύγχρονα βαπόρια έιμαι σίγουρος ότι θα φέρουςν αλλάγές στους κανονισμούς.
130211-G-ZZ999-001 CGC Vigorous monitors cruise ship Carnival Triumph_001.jpgΠηγή

----------


## cyprus4ever

*Cruise ship passengers list power and toilet failures on Carnival Triumph*

Text messages from cruise liner hit by fire tell of passengers forced to sleep on deck in deteriorating conditions. 

Passengers on board a stricken US cruise liner have spoken of  dwindling food supplies and malfunctioning toilets after a fire knocked  out the ship's engines, electricity and air conditioning over the  weekend. [...]


Πηγή: The Guardian
Ολόκληρο το άρθρο εδώ:




http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013...oilet-failures

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από εχτές είναι κοντά στο βαπόρι και ακταιορός της Αμερικάνικης Ακτοφυλακής. Αυτού του έιδους τα ατυχήματα σε σύγχρονα βαπόρια έιμαι σίγουρος ότι θα φέρουςν αλλάγές στους κανονισμούς.
> 130211-G-ZZ999-001 CGC Vigorous monitors cruise ship Carnival Triumph_001.jpgΠηγή


Η εταιρεία αυτή δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα αγαπητή στην ΗΠΑ.   Σήμερα το βράδυ όλα τα νέα της τηλεορασεως παρουσιάζουν τι συμβαίνει στο πλοίο, μιλούν για άθλια κατάσταση, στρώματα και ανθρώπους να κοιμούνται στα κατα στρώματα, κλπ

http://apnews.excite.com/article/201...DA4E091O0.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Η εταιρεία αυτή δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα αγαπητή στην ΗΠΑ. Σήμερα το βράδυ όλα τα νέα της τηλεορασεως παρουσιάζουν τι συμβαίνει στο πλοίο, μιλούν για άθλια κατάσταση, στρώματα και ανθρώπους να κοιμούνται στα κατα στρώματα, κλπ
> 
> http://apnews.excite.com/article/201...DA4E091O0.html


Προφανώς γατί δεν θα υπήρχε ρεύμα που ενεργοποιεί και τις ηλεκτρικές κλειδαριές στις πόρτες των καμπινών, και κλιματισμός.

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΩΝΙΑ 4.229 ΕΠΙΒΑΙΝΟΝΤΩΝ**Εδεσε το Carnival Triumph που έπλεε χωρίς ρεύμα**Εδεσε με ασφάλεια και με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκών στο λιμάνι Μομπάιλ της Αλαμπάμα το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Carnival Triumph στο οποίο είχε διακοπεί η ηλεκτροδότηση εξαιτίας πυρκαγιάς που ξέσπασε στο μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου το περασμένο Σαββατοκύριακο.
*
Η επιχείρηση καθυστέρησε αρκετές ώρες αφού ένα από τα σύρματα έσπασε.
Σύμφωνα με την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία Carnival Cruise, θα χρειαστούν τουλάχιστον τέσσερις ώρες για να ολοκληρωθεί η αποβίβαση των περίπου 4.229 επιβαινόντων.
Η ηλεκτροδότηση στο πλοίο διακόπηκε, μετά από φωτιά που ξέσπασε την Κυριακή στο μηχανοστάσιο. Η πυρκαγιά αντιμετωπίστηκε άμεσα από το σύστημα αυτόματης πυρόσβεσης και επιβάτες και πλήρωμα είναι σώοι, ενώ το πλοίο λειτουργεί με γεννήτρια.
Οι μηχανές ακινητοποιήθηκαν και λόγω της διακοπής ρεύματος οι τουαλέτες, οι κουζίνες, καθώς και το σύστημα εξαερισμού τέθηκαν εκτός λειτουργίας που είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την άυξηση της θερμοκρασίας στο εσωτερικό του, οδηγώντας πολλούς από τους επιβάτες να κοιμούνται στο κατάστρωμα.
Το πλοίο περιφερόταν για περίπου 90 μίλια στον Κόλπο του Μεξικού, προτού τα ρυμουλκά σκάφη ανακόψουν την πορεία του, ενώ σε εξέλιξη βρίσκεται η ρυμούλκησή του και υπολογίζεται ότι θα φτάσει στο λιμάνι της Αλαμπάμα την Πέμπτη.
Το 272 μέτρων κρουαζιερόπλοιο είναι 14 ετών και επέβαιναν 4.229 άνθρωποι, επιβάτες και μέλη του πληρώματος.

Από Έθνος

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η εταιρεία αυτή δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα αγαπητή στην ΗΠΑ.   Σήμερα το βράδυ όλα τα νέα της τηλεορασεως παρουσιάζουν τι συμβαίνει στο πλοίο, μιλούν για άθλια κατάσταση, στρώματα και ανθρώπους να κοιμούνται στα κατα στρώματα, κλπ
> 
> http://apnews.excite.com/article/201...DA4E091O0.html


Δυστυχώς , κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει οτι τα πράγματα θα μπορούσαν να είναι πολύ χειρότερα . Κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει ,οτι το σημαντικότερο όλων είναι οτι δεν υπάρχει καμιά απώλεια  ζωής και κανένας τραυματισμός .Σε ενα  ατύχημα, αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο . Διότι είναι σαν να έχεις κάνει ένα φοβερό ελιγμό να αποφυγής με το αυτοκίνητο μια μετωπική , και οι επιβαίνοντες  να σου επιτεθούν, διότι τους έσπασαν τα αυγά που κρατούσαν !

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Περισσότερα νέα εδώ.

----------


## moross

> Δυστυχώς , κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει οτι τα πράγματα θα μπορούσαν να είναι πολύ χειρότερα . Κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει ,οτι το σημαντικότερο όλων είναι οτι δεν υπάρχει καμιά απώλεια  ζωής και κανένας τραυματισμός .Σε ενα  ατύχημα, αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο . Διότι είναι σαν να έχεις κάνει ένα φοβερό ελιγμό να αποφυγής με το αυτοκίνητο μια μετωπική , και οι επιβαίνοντες  να σου επιτεθούν, διότι τους έσπασαν τα αυγά που κρατούσαν !


Θα έλεγα ότι δεν φτάνει μόνο η απώλεια ζωής. Το παράδειγμα με το αυτοκίνητο δεν ειναι το ίδιο με του πλοίου. Έχεις δώσει ένα σκασμό λεφτά και έχεις νοικιάσει ένα πολυτελές αυτοκίνητο να σε πάει μια εκδρομή, και χαλάει το aircondition και καίγεσαι απο την ζέστη, το κάθισμα ξαφνικα μπαίνει μέσα και δεν μπορείς να οδηγήσεις, τα τζάμια δεν κλείνουν, το καπο ξαφνικά ανοιγει και δεν ξανακλείνει και τέλος χαλάει και πας περπατώντας παρακάτω και τελειωνει αδοξα η εκδρομή. Αμα πετυχεις αυτον που σου ενοικιασε το αυτοκίνητο προφανώς δεν μπορείς να του πεις ευχαριστώ. Ετσι και τα cruise ships περα απο την ασφαλεια που ειναι δεδομενη, πρεπει να εχουν και όλο το υπόλοιπο πακέτο. Τα κόστη μιας κρουαζιέρας ειναι μεγάλα και πιθανα καποιοι δεν εχουν πολυτελεια να ξαναπανε - ακομα και αν σου δωσουν τα λεφτα πισω μπορει για διάφορους λόγους να μην μπορεις να ξαναπας. Κρίμα μια τετοια μεγάλη εταιρεις να εχει αβαριες τα τελευταία χρόνια και ευτυχως που ο καιρος ήταν καλός γιατι αλλιως θα ειχαμε και αλλα προβλήματα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι αρχαιοι ελληνες ειχαν ανακαλυψη την λεξη <υβρις> πριν 2500 χρονια.Τα καμπανακια για τα υπερμεγεθη κρουαζιεροπλοια που κρυβουν τον ηλιο και σκεπαζουν τα  αξιοθεατα  εχουν χτυπησει αρκετες φορες ,χωρις πολλα θυματα.Δυστυχως ή ευτυχως δεν ειναι ολα στο χερι του ανθρωπου

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Οι αρχαιοι ελληνες ειχαν ανακαλυψη την λεξη <υβρις> πριν 2500 χρονια.Τα καμπανακια για τα υπερμεγεθη κρουαζιεροπλοια που κρυβουν τον ηλιο και σκεπαζουν τα  αξιοθεατα  εχουν χτυπησει αρκετες φορες ,χωρις πολλα θυματα.Δυστυχως ή ευτυχως δεν ειναι ολα στο χερι του ανθρωπου


το κακο ειναι οτι κτιζονται ακομα...και συνεχως!! αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα και τα μικρα να εχουν λιγη δουλεια..και αν εχουν να ειναι για λιγους...αλλα και οταν αυτα θα παλιωσουν (τα μεγαλα..) τι θα απογινουν? Δειτε ποσες μικροτερες εταιριες εχουν δημιουργηθει ως θυγατρικες μεγαλων! Μια απορια για το συμβαν του "Θριαμβου του Καρναβαλιου" απο τη στιγμη που επιασε φωτια..δεν ηταν το πλοιο εφοδιασμενο με καποιου ειδους γεννητριες για να δουλεψουν εστω οι "οικιακες" του χρησεις? Αυτες οι εικονες με τα στρωματα παντου ..ουτε σε πλοια που μετεφεραν μεταναστες στις ΗΠΑ! (απο οσα εχω δει σε ταινιες δηλαδη)

----------


## mastrokostas

> Θα έλεγα ότι δεν φτάνει μόνο η απώλεια ζωής. Το παράδειγμα με το αυτοκίνητο δεν ειναι το ίδιο με του πλοίου. Έχεις δώσει ένα σκασμό λεφτά και έχεις νοικιάσει ένα πολυτελές αυτοκίνητο να σε πάει μια εκδρομή, και χαλάει το aircondition και καίγεσαι απο την ζέστη, το κάθισμα ξαφνικα μπαίνει μέσα και δεν μπορείς να οδηγήσεις, τα τζάμια δεν κλείνουν, το καπο ξαφνικά ανοιγει και δεν ξανακλείνει και τέλος χαλάει και πας περπατώντας παρακάτω και τελειωνει αδοξα η εκδρομή. Αμα πετυχεις αυτον που σου ενοικιασε το αυτοκίνητο προφανώς δεν μπορείς να του πεις ευχαριστώ. Ετσι και τα cruise ships περα απο την ασφαλεια που ειναι δεδομενη, πρεπει να εχουν και όλο το υπόλοιπο πακέτο. Τα κόστη μιας κρουαζιέρας ειναι μεγάλα και πιθανα καποιοι δεν εχουν πολυτελεια να ξαναπανε - ακομα και αν σου δωσουν τα λεφτα πισω μπορει για διάφορους λόγους να μην μπορεις να ξαναπας. Κρίμα μια τετοια μεγάλη εταιρεις να εχει αβαριες τα τελευταία χρόνια και ευτυχως που ο καιρος ήταν καλός γιατι αλλιως θα ειχαμε και αλλα προβλήματα


Φίλε μου κάνεις ένα μεγάλο λάθος . εδώ δεν μιλάμε οτι δεν δούλευαν οι τουαλέτες , το εστιατόριο , οι πισίνες και τα τζακουζι σε μια νορμάλ ημέρα !Εδω μιλάμε για ατύχημα ! *Πήρε φωτιά το βαπόρι !* ​  Καταλαβαίνεις την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης ?Αν την φωτιά δεν έσβηναν εγκαίρως, διότι η φωτιά σβήστηκε από το πλήρωμα  ,θα είχαμε τραγικές καταστάσεις !Και πιστεψε με, σε μια σωσίβια λέμβο ,δεν υπάρχουν πολυτέλειες για αυτους που εχουν καταφέρει να μπουν  ,και ούτε κανείς θα σκεφτεί την άνεση του .Για μένα φίλε μου οτι και αν έγινε , όλες αυτές οι 3,500 ψυχές , τελικά γύρισαν στα σπίτια τους !Τωρα θα αναλάβουν αυτοι που πρέπει ,να βρουν τι και ποιος φταίει ,για να μην ξανασυμβουν τέτοια ατυχήματα στο μέλλον !

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι. Το σύστημα πυρόσβεσης λειτούργησε σωστά, δεν άνοιξε ρουθούνι και όλα είχαν αίσιο τέλος.
Αλλά το καμπανάκι για αυτά τα θηρία κτυπά συνέχεια ΄τελευταία, όλο και πιο συχνά.  :Apologetic:

----------


## despo

> Όπως τα λές είναι. Το σύστημα πυρόσβεσης λειτούργησε σωστά, δεν άνοιξε ρουθούνι και όλα είχαν αίσιο τέλος.
> Αλλά το καμπανάκι για αυτά τα θηρία κτυπά συνέχεια ΄τελευταία, όλο και πιο συχνά.


Ετσι είναι πως τα λες, γι'αυτό εμείς προτιμάμε τα ωραία οικογενειακά παραδοσιακά κρουαζιερόπλοια που  αν και λιγοστεύουν,ευτυχώς έχουμε ακόμα κοντά μας.

----------


## aegina

To provlima einai apo ti proirthe i fotia , edw na pw oti kati allo paixtike kai to ploio emeine xwris reuma ...Pantos to simantiko einai oti den ypirxan thymata.Pantos to mono pou xerw einai oti prin tris mines se ena allo ploio pou ekeini tin epoxi ekane krouaziera sto Aigaio ginontousan ergasies sto systyma proothisis otan epiane limani.Exw akousei oti kai se alla ploia ( krouazieroploia ) tha ginoun paromoies diorthoseis .

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Παιδιά, δεν νομίζω θα έπρεπε, κάθε φορά που γίνεται δυστύχημα, ατύχημα κλπ, να τα ρίχνουμε στην τεχνολογία και την πρόοδο, να μιλάμε για "ύβρι", και να αναπωλούμε νοσταλγικά τον "παλιό εκείνο καιρό", λές και τότε ήταν όλα τέλεια. Αυτή η λογική είναι λάθος και δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Πολύ δε περισσότερο, δεν δίνει απάντηση στα προβλήματα της ναυσιπλοϊας, και δεν απαντά στο ερώτημα γιατί γίνονται ατυχήματα κλπ.

Μεγάλα κρουαζιερόπλοια, και ακόμα πιο μεγάλα,  πάντα θα ναυπηγούνται.  Και να μη ξεχνάμε το εξής: Το μέγεθος του πλοίου έχει, βέβαια, προφανή πλεονεκτήματα για την εταιρεία.  Νομίζω, όμως, ότι έχει πλεονεκτήματα και για τους επιβάτες.  Θα πηγαίνατε κρουαζιέρα στην Καραϊβική ή στις Ολλανδικές Αντίλλες με πλοίο σαν το αλήστου μνήμης "City of Poros"; Θα επιχειρούσατε ποτέ να αποπλεύσετε από το Hull της Αγγλίας με προορισμό τα νορβηγικά φιορδς μέσα σε πλοίο μεγέθους "Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος"; Θα φεύγατε από την Αργεντινή με προορισμό την Ανταρκτική μέσα στο  "Άγιος Γιώργιος" (το νυν ή το παλιο-δεν έχει σημασία... ) ; 
Το μέγεθος του πλοίου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη στον επιβάτη, καθότι εξασφαλίζει  πιο "ανώδυνο" κούνημα σε τέτοιες άγριες θάλασσες, και, όσο νά΄ναι, μια παραπάνω αίσθηση ασφάλειας.
Ακόμα, ειδικά σε εξωτικές κρουαζιέρες, το μέγεθος μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει το ελάχιστος δυνατό κόστος της ατομικής συμμετοχής, λόγω του μεγάλου αριθμού των συμμετοχών άρα ο επιβάτης είναι, και αυτός, κερδισμένος.
Επίσης, μεγάλο πλοίο σημαίνει πολλοί χώροι, και, άρα, περιθώριο για περισσότερες δραστηριότητες εν πλώ, κάτι που έχει σημασία σε πολυήμερες κρουαζιέρες, άρα και στο θέμα αυτό προς όφελος του επιβάτη.

Άρα, δεν μπορούμε να καταδικάζουμε το μέγεθος, και νομίζω ότι δεν είναι σωστό να στρέφουμε το μένος μας προς τις μεγάλες κατασκευές.....Γιατί, έτσι, αν το πάρουμε αναλογικά, θα πρέπει να καταδικάσουμε και τα σουπερ μάρκετς, τις πολυκατοικίες κλπ.

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο μέγεθος του πλοίου.  Το ζητούμενο είναι εαν η κατασκευή γίνεται σωστά, όπως δηλ.  προβλέπουν οι στοιχειώδεις κανόνες της ναυπηγικής,  οι κανονισμοί κλπ, εαν γίνεται σωστή συντήρηση, όταν και όπως πρέπει, και, φυσικά, εαν το πλήρωμα είναι το κατάλληλο για το συγκεκριμένο πλοιό και έχει εκπαιδευτεί σωστά. Και, ίσως, πάνω απ'όλα, δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε την ανθρώπινη αλαζονεία, είτε σε επίπεδο "άντε να φθάσουμε γρήγορα στη Ν. Υόρκη" (βλέπε "Τιτανικός"), είτε "άντε να περάσουμε ξυατά από το Τζίλιο επειδή η εταιρεία θέλει να κάνει το χατήρι σε κάποιους επιβάτες"" - αν δεχθούμε τη εκδοχή του καπετάνιου (βλέπε Costa Concordia), είτε σε επίπεδο "άντε να κάνουμε οικονομία σε λέμβους, σωσίβια, υλικά κατασκευής κλπ, είτε στο εντελώς απάνθρωπο επίπεδο του "άντε να ρίξουμε το πλοίο να εισπράξουμε την ασφαλιστική αποζημίωση χωρίς να μας καίγεται καρφί για τις ανθρώπινες ζωές" (βλέπε περίπτωση Sea Diamond-όπως λένε πολλοί, ή, ακόμα και την περίπτωαη του Σαμίνα, όπως καινούργια σενάρια έφθασαν, δυστυχώς,  πρόσφατα στα αυτιά μου).  
Για αυτά, όμως, δεν φταίνε τα πλοία, αλλά η ανθρώπινη ξιπασιά. Και, βέβαια, σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις όπως οι πιο πάνω, δεν μιλάμε απλά για ύβρι, αλλά για πολύ συγκεκριμένα ποινικά αδικήματα, τα περισσότερα από τα οποία μπορεί είναι και σε βαθμό κακουργήματος, όπως π.χ. ανθρωποκτονία εκ προθέσεως με ενδεχόμενο δόλο, έκθεση σε κίνδυνο ζωής και πολλά, πολλά άλλα........

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Παιδιά, δεν νομίζω θα έπρεπε, κάθε φορά που γίνεται δυστύχημα, ατύχημα κλπ, να τα ρίχνουμε στην τεχνολογία και την πρόοδο, να μιλάμε για "ύβρι", και να αναπωλούμε νοσταλγικά τον "παλιό εκείνο καιρό", λές και τότε ήταν όλα τέλεια. Αυτή η λογική είναι λάθος και δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Πολύ δε περισσότερο, δεν δίνει απάντηση στα προβλήματα της ναυσιπλοϊας, και δεν απαντά στο ερώτημα γιατί γίνονται ατυχήματα κλπ.
> 
> Μεγάλα κρουαζιερόπλοια, και ακόμα πιο μεγάλα,  πάντα θα ναυπηγούνται.  Και να μη ξεχνάμε το εξής: Το μέγεθος του πλοίου έχει, βέβαια, προφανή πλεονεκτήματα για την εταιρεία.  Νομίζω, όμως, ότι έχει πλεονεκτήματα και για τους επιβάτες.  Θα πηγαίνατε κρουαζιέρα στην Καραϊβική ή στις Ολλανδικές Αντίλλες με πλοίο σαν το αλήστου μνήμης "City of Poros"; Θα επιχειρούσατε ποτέ να αποπλεύσετε από το Hull της Αγγλίας με προορισμό τα νορβηγικά φιορδς μέσα σε πλοίο μεγέθους "Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος"; Θα φεύγατε από την Αργεντινή με προορισμό την Ανταρκτική μέσα στο  "Άγιος Γιώργιος" (το νυν ή το παλιο-δεν έχει σημασία... ) ; 
> Το μέγεθος του πλοίου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη στον επιβάτη, καθότι εξασφαλίζει  πιο "ανώδυνο" κούνημα σε τέτοιες άγριες θάλασσες, και, όσο νά΄ναι, μια παραπάνω αίσθηση ασφάλειας.
> Ακόμα, ειδικά σε εξωτικές κρουαζιέρες, το μέγεθος μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει το ελάχιστος δυνατό κόστος της ατομικής συμμετοχής, λόγω του μεγάλου αριθμού των συμμετοχών άρα ο επιβάτης είναι, και αυτός, κερδισμένος.
> Επίσης, μεγάλο πλοίο σημαίνει πολλοί χώροι, και, άρα, περιθώριο για περισσότερες δραστηριότητες εν πλώ, κάτι που έχει σημασία σε πολυήμερες κρουαζιέρες, άρα και στο θέμα αυτό προς όφελος του επιβάτη.
> 
> Άρα, δεν μπορούμε να καταδικάζουμε το μέγεθος, και νομίζω ότι δεν είναι σωστό να στρέφουμε το μένος μας προς τις μεγάλες κατασκευές.....Γιατί, έτσι, αν το πάρουμε αναλογικά, θα πρέπει να καταδικάσουμε και τα σουπερ μάρκετς, τις πολυκατοικίες κλπ.
> 
> ...


Μήπως δεν πρέπει να ρίχνουμε τόσο το επιπεδο της παρέας μας, δεχόμενοι να ανεβάζουμε μηνύματα σαν το παραπάνω, και ειδικά στο σημείο που λέει
"...είτε στο εντελώς απάνθρωπο επίπεδο του "άντε να ρίξουμε το πλοίο να  εισπράξουμε την ασφαλιστική αποζημίωση χωρίς να μας καίγεται καρφί για  τις ανθρώπινες ζωές" (βλέπε περίπτωση Sea Diamond-όπως λένε πολλοί, ή,  ακόμα και την περίπτωαη του Σαμίνα, όπως καινούργια σενάρια έφθασαν,  δυστυχώς,  πρόσφατα στα αυτιά μου)" ???.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Μήπως δεν πρέπει να ρίχνουμε τόσο το επιπεδο της παρέας μας, δεχόμενοι να ανεβάζουμε μηνύματα σαν το παραπάνω, και ειδικά στο σημείο που λέει
> "...είτε στο εντελώς απάνθρωπο επίπεδο του "άντε να ρίξουμε το πλοίο να  εισπράξουμε την ασφαλιστική αποζημίωση χωρίς να μας καίγεται καρφί για  τις ανθρώπινες ζωές" (βλέπε περίπτωση Sea Diamond-όπως λένε πολλοί, ή,  ακόμα και την περίπτωση του Σαμίνα, όπως καινούργια σενάρια έφθασαν,  δυστυχώς,  πρόσφατα στα αυτιά μου)" ???.


Αγαπητέ ή αγαπητή, δεν είναι δυνατόν κάτι που δημοσιεύεται, είτε εδώ, είτε αλλού, να είναι αρεστό στους πάντες.  Και στατιστικά να το πάρεις, αυτό δεν γίνεται.  Σε ένα οποιοδήποτε κείμενο  για οποιοδήποτε θέμα, κάτι μπορεί να μην αρέσει σε εμένα, κάτι άλλο, προφανώς, δεν θα αρέσει σε σένα.  Αυτό, βέβαια, δεν σημαίνει ότι ένα τέτοιο κείμενο "ρίχνει το επίπεδο της παρέας", γιατί, τότε, όλα τα κείμενα θα το έριχναν....Εκτός, βέβαια, εαν θεωρείς ότι υπάρχουν κείμενα (π.χ. τα δικά σου) που τυγχάνουν καθολικής αποδοχής.  Δεν νομίζω ότι πιστεύεις κάτι τέτοιο. 
Αυτό είναι και το νόημα της δημοσίευσης απόψεων, γεγονότων κλπ σε ένα forum.  Να ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις, να διαφωνούμε με επιχειρήματα, να γινόμαστε σοφότεροι, να μαθαίνουμε κάτι καινούργιο κλπ
Αλλιώς, ποιος είναι ο σκοπός ενός forum; Μήπως, να ακούγονται μόνον τα πορίσματα των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών; Προφανέστατα,  όχι.
Οι συγκεκριμένες φράσεις του πιο πάνω κειμένου μου που σε ενόχλησαν, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι με ενοχλούν και εμένα.  Και δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι τα αναφερόμενα αληθεύουν.  Θέλω να τα διαψεύσω.  Από την άλλη, δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω το γεγονός ότι οι σχετικές φήμες κυκλοφορούν έντονα σε κάποιους κύκλους....Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε επίπεδο καφετέριας....  
Μακάρι να μην είναι αλήθεια.... 
Αυτό, όμως, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα ακουστούν και αυτές οι εκδοχές....
Και, όπως όλες οι άλλες, θα κριθούν από εσένα, εμένα,  και όλους τους άλλους, που διαβάζουν, κρίνουν και μπορούν να έχουν άποψη για κάποια πράγματα.....

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Αγαπητέ ή αγαπητή, δεν είναι δυνατόν κάτι που δημοσιεύεται, είτε εδώ, είτε αλλού, να είναι αρεστό στους πάντες.  Και στατιστικά να το πάρεις, αυτό δεν γίνεται.  Σε ένα οποιοδήποτε κείμενο  για οποιοδήποτε θέμα, κάτι μπορεί να μην αρέσει σε εμένα, κάτι άλλο, προφανώς, δεν θα αρέσει σε σένα.  Αυτό, βέβαια, δεν σημαίνει ότι ένα τέτοιο κείμενο "ρίχνει το επίπεδο της παρέας", γιατί, τότε, όλα τα κείμενα θα το έριχναν....Εκτός, βέβαια, εαν θεωρείς ότι υπάρχουν κείμενα (π.χ. τα δικά σου) που τυγχάνουν καθολικής αποδοχής.  Δεν νομίζω ότι πιστεύεις κάτι τέτοιο. 
> Αυτό είναι και το νόημα της δημοσίευσης απόψεων, γεγονότων κλπ σε ένα forum.  Να ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις, να διαφωνούμε με επιχειρήματα, να γινόμαστε σοφότεροι, να μαθαίνουμε κάτι καινούργιο κλπ
> Αλλιώς, ποιος είναι ο σκοπός ενός forum; Μήπως, να ακούγονται μόνον τα πορίσματα των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών; Προφανέστατα,  όχι.
> Οι συγκεκριμένες φράσεις του πιο πάνω κειμένου μου που σε ενόχλησαν, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι με ενοχλούν και εμένα.  Και δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι τα αναφερόμενα αληθεύουν.  Θέλω να τα διαψεύσω.  Από την άλλη, δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω το γεγονός ότι οι σχετικές φήμες κυκλοφορούν έντονα σε κάποιους κύκλους....Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε επίπεδο καφετέριας....  
> Μακάρι να μην είναι αλήθεια.... 
> Αυτό, όμως, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα ακουστούν και αυτές οι εκδοχές....
> Και, όπως όλες οι άλλες, θα κριθούν από εσένα, εμένα,  και όλους τους άλλους, που διαβάζουν, κρίνουν και μπορούν να έχουν άποψη για κάποια πράγματα.....


Η άποψή μου τελικά είναι ότι ατεκμηρίωτες καταγγελίες, κουβέντες που λέγονται αβασάνιστα και χωρίς περίσκεψη, χαρακτηρίζουν μόνον αυτό που τις εκστομίζει. Δεν θα επανέλθω. Άλλωστε, εδώ διαβάζουν και γράφουν και επαγγελματίες του χώρου που νιώθουν αν θίγονται ή όχι από τα λεγόμενά σου. Εμένα δεν με αγγίζουν.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλό είναι να μένουμε σε απόψεις και τεκμηριωμένα συμπεράσματα παρα να μεταφέρουμε απλά φίμες! Υπάρχουν πορίσματα που στο τέλος συνήθως δειχνουν τα σφάλματα που συνήθως είναι ανθρώπινα. Θα παρακαλούσα όμως να μην ερχόμαστε σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση γιατι ίσως πολλές φορές να λέμε τα ίδια με άλλες κουβέντες. Εδώ είμαστε να κάνουμε πολιτισμένο διάλογο και όχι κουβέντες τύπου παράθυρων τηλεόρασης

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Καλό είναι να μένουμε σε απόψεις και τεκμηριωμένα συμπεράσματα παρα να μεταφέρουμε απλά φίμες! Υπάρχουν πορίσματα που στο τέλος συνήθως δειχνουν τα σφάλματα που συνήθως είναι ανθρώπινα. Θα παρακαλούσα όμως να μην ερχόμαστε σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση γιατι ίσως πολλές φορές να λέμε τα ίδια με άλλες κουβέντες. Εδώ είμαστε να κάνουμε πολιτισμένο διάλογο και όχι κουβέντες τύπου παράθυρων τηλεόρασης


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι το σχόλιό σου περί πολιτισμένου διαλόγου δεν αναφέρεται σε μένα. Είσαι επαγγελματίας του χώρου και κατάλαβες γιατί ενοχλήθηκα τόσο. Εδώ, βέβαια (για να ελαφρύνω το κλίμα λίγο, Απόστολε), άλλοι είχαν  φτάσει στο σημείο να λένε και να μας γράφουν ότι το ΜΥΡΤιΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ πριν από χρόνια είχε κάνει και δοκιμές με τον πλοίαρχό του πριν την πρόσκρουση στο Διακόφτι, τα θυμάσαι?

----------


## Apostolos

Ο πολιτισμός απευθύνεται σε όλους μας και όχι σε μεμονωμένα άτομα! Δυστυχώς για τους απέξω από το χώρο το κάθε δυστύχημα κρύβει ένα μυστήριο ή μια συνομωσία εναντίων μας. Δεν είναι έτσι τις περισσότερες φορές και καλό θα είναι εμείς που δεν γνωρίζουμε (απλά πιστεύουμε ή θεωρούμε) απλά να μένουμε σε αναφορές συμβάντων. Αυτό δεν αναιρεί την ελευθερία της έκφρασης αλλά απλά θέτει όρια στον παραλογισμό ορισμένων που απλά τις περισσότερες φορές τους αρέσει το φαινόμενο "τζερτζελές"

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Ο πολιτισμός απευθύνεται σε όλους μας και όχι σε μεμονωμένα άτομα! Δυστυχώς για τους απέξω από το χώρο το κάθε δυστύχημα κρύβει ένα μυστήριο ή μια συνομωσία εναντίων μας. Δεν είναι έτσι τις περισσότερες φορές και καλό θα είναι εμείς που δεν γνωρίζουμε (απλά πιστεύουμε ή θεωρούμε) απλά να μένουμε σε αναφορές συμβάντων. Αυτό δεν αναιρεί την ελευθερία της έκφρασης αλλά απλά θέτει όρια στον παραλογισμό ορισμένων που απλά τις περισσότερες φορές τους αρέσει το φαινόμενο "τζερτζελές"


Έτσι είναι, όπως τα λες. Ευχή μου είναι να καταννοήσουν όλοι (επιτέλους) το τι μπορούμε να λέμε...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Έτσι είναι, όπως τα λες. Ευχή μου είναι να καταννοήσουν όλοι (επιτέλους) το τι μπορούμε να λέμε...


Δύσκολο το βλέπω !

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Δύσκολο το βλέπω !


Μα νομίζω ότι ... η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μα νομίζω ότι ... η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία, έτσι δεν είναι?


Δυστυχώς ,την δική μας ελπίδα, την πέθαναν πρώτη !

----------


## mastrokostas

Απο διαρροή πετρελαίου ξεκίνησε η φωτιά στο βαπόρι , όπως ανακοίνωσε το Coast Guard !

----------


## aegina

I fotia exaplothike sta systimata DATA pou elenxoun ta AZIPOD kai gia auto auta stamatisan na leitourgoun ( kai ta 3) kai to ploio emeine akyvernito.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Κάποιοι επιβάτες έχουν ήδη προσλάβει δικηγορική εταιρεία στο Μαϊάμι (Φλώριντα), προκειμένου να εξεταστεί το ενδεχόμενο κατάθεσης συλλογικής αγωγής (class action) κατά της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας. Εξετάζεται σαν πιθανή βάση της αγωγής η ταλαιπωρία που υπέστησαν οι επιβάτες κατά τη διάρκεια της δοκιμασίας τους, πολλοί από τους οποίους αντιμετώπισαν ναυτία και άλλα συναφή συμπτώματα (για να μη μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες!). Αναφέρθηκαν ακόμα και περιπτώσεις ακατάλληλού ή/και χαλασμένου φαγητού. 
Το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα που φέρονται να αντιμετωπίζουν οι δικηγόροι εν προκειμένω είναι *οι εξοντωτικές, απαλλακτικές υπέρ της εταιρείας, ρήτρες που υπέγραψαν οι επιβάτες κατά την αγορά των εισιτηρίων*. 

Πηγή: Το πιο κάτω link.

http://ktar.com/22/1613308/Carnival-...action-lawsuit


Στην Ελλάδα, ευτυχώς, τα δικαστήρια έχουν διαγράψει, ως καταχρηστικούς, πολλούς από τέτοιους όρους που βρίθουν σε συμβόλαια πάσης φύσεως, π.χ. τραπεζικών δανείων, ασφαλιστήρια κλπ. Δεν ξέρω, βέβαια, να έχουν κάνει αντίστοιχο με όρους που βρίσκονται στην πίσω όψη των ακτοπλοϊκών (ή άλλων) εισιτηρίων.

Υποπτεύομαι, πάντως, ότι στις ΗΠΑ τα δικαστήρια δεν θα είναι τόσο ευμενώς διακείμενα προς τον καταναλωτή, επιβάτη εν προκειμένω... 

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, πρέπει να πούμε ότι ο θεσμός των συλλογικών αγωγών έχει αποδειχθεί εξαιρετικά χρήσιμος για τον μέσο καταναλωτή, ο οποίος δεν θα πήγαινε ποτέ μόνος του σε δικηγόρο να πληρώσει αμοιβή, προκειμένου να διεκδικήσει αποζημίωση άγνωστου ύψους, και με αβέβαιο το εαν και το πότε θα την εισπράξει. 

Για αυτό το λόγο, υπάρχουν οι ενώσεις των καταναλωτών, κάποιες από τις οποίες έχουν αποκτήσει σημαντική δύναμη στη χώρα μας. Αυτές οι ενώσεις, ειδικά σε προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν μαζικά πολλοί καταναλωτές, προβαίνουν σε κατάθεση συλλογικών αγωγών, πολλές από τις οποίες έχουν στεφθεί με επιτυχία. Έτσι, υπάρχει σημαντικό ώφελος για τον καταναλωτή με το μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος και ρίσκο.
Ακόμα, υπάρχουν και ανεξάρτητες διοικητικες αρχές, που έχουν εξουσίες *από το νόμο*, και έχουν συσταθεί αποκλειστικά και μόνον με γνώμονα την προστασία του συμφέροντος των καταλωτών. Αναφέρω χαρακτηριστικά τον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή. Αυτή η Αρχή, αφού δεχθεί παράπονο από καταναλωτή, μπορεί να απευθύνει ερωτήματα σε κρατικούς και μη φορείς (π.χ. τράπεζες), να ζητεί εξηγήσεις, και να καλεί ενώπιόν του τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη διερευνώντας το ενδεχόμενο συμβιβασμού....

Ελπίζω να ήμουν σαφής, περιεκτικός, και να μην σας κούρασα....   :Single Eye:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στην Ελλάδα ισχύουν τα άρθρα 182 και 183 του Κώδικα Ιδιωτικού Ναυτικού Δικαίου (Ν.3816/1958 ΦΕΚ Α', 32/8-2-1958):

Άρθρο 182
Εάν μετά τον απόπλουν ο πλους διακοπή εξ αιτίας τυχαίων περιστατικών αφορώντων εις το πλοίον, οφείλεται ναύλος ανάλογος προς τον διανυθέντα πλουν. 

Άρθρο 183
Εν περιπτώσει καθυστερήσεως επελθούσης κατά τον πλουν συνεπεία επιτάξεως του πλοίου ή παρεμποδίσεως κατά διαταγήν Πολιτείας τινός ή επαναστατών ή συνεπεία ανάγκης επισκευής του πλοίου ή άλλου παρομοίου περιστατικού, ο επιβάτης δικαιούται είτε να υπαναχωρήση της συμβάσεως, οφείλων ναύλον ανάλογον προς την διανυθείσαν απόστασιν, είτε ν' αναμείνη την επανάληψιν του πλου. Εν τη δευτέρα περιπτώσει, δια το χρονικόν διάστημα της αναμονής, ο επιβάτης εφ' όσον εκ των εν γένει συνθηκών είναι δυνατόν, δικαιούται εις την εντός του πλοίου παραμονήν και εις την έναντι ευλόγου τιμήματος τροφοδοσίαν.

Δηλαδή ο επιβάτης δικαιούται την επιστροφή του ναύλου. Παρόμοιες διατάξεις υπάρχουν στις νομοθεσίες όλων  των χωρών. 
Στην περίπτωση του Carnival Triumph έχουμε  από ό,τι φαίνεται "ανωτέρα βία" (force mejeiure) που απέτρεψε την εταιρεία να παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες της. Κάθε σύμβαση μπορέι να μην τηρηθέι λόγω ανωτέρας βίας.

Αν δείτε στο σύνδεσμο του Dream Star Glaros οι δικηγόροι προσπαθούν να πάρουν αποζημιώσεις γιατί υποστηρίζουν ότι έδωσαν στους επιβάτες αλλοιωμένα τρόφιμα που δεν μου φαίνεται πως πολυστέκει.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Ναι. Αυτές οι διατάξεις του ΚΙΝΔ είναι σε ισχύ. 

Τώρα, βέβαια, εντός του έτους η σχετική νομοθεσία θα εναρμονισθεί με σχετική κοινοτική οδηγία, προκειμένου η προστασία και τα δικαιώματα των επιβατών να εξισωθούν, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, με αυτά των επιβατών αεροπλάνων και τραίνων.


Στο πιο κάτω link εκτίθενται κάποια βασικά, θα προσπαθήσω, όμως να βρω την ίδια την Οδηγία, γιατί, βέβαια, νόμος ακόμα δεν υπάρχει.

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...pubid=63755301

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η πλωταρχίνα Teresa Hatfield που προίσταται της ομάδας της της Αμερικάνικης Ακτοφυλακής για τη διερεύνηση ανακοίνωσε ότι μια διαρροή σε ένα σωλήνα καυσίμου προκάλεσε την πυρκαγιά. Η Αμερικάνικη Ακτοφυλακή συνεργάζεται με της σημαία (Μπαχάμες) που είναι υπεύθυνη για τη διερεύνηση του ατυχήματος.
Υπολογίζουν όιτ η διερέυνηση θα πάρει κανα εξάμηνο και πιστέυω ότι το πόρισμα θα έχει ενδιαφέροντα διδάγματα.
Προς το παρόν καρτά αυτό που είπε η πλωταρχίνα Hatfield "κάθε φορά που πιάνει φωτιά θα έχεις ζημιά, αφού θα πρέπει να φύγεις από το μηχανοστάσιο και να το κλέισεις" 
Πηγή

----------


## Rocinante

Κάτι μου λέει οτι θα μετονομάσουμε το θέμα σε "Ατυχήματα του Carnival Triumph"  :Sour: 
Περιπέτειες στην Αλαμπάμα.....





Και οι λεπτομέρειες απο το ABC.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLCKvXVyHTc

----------


## Express Pigasos

Δεν ειναι για να γελαμε δυστχως... (δεν σε κακολογω ..μη το παρεξηγησεις) αν δεν κανω λαθος,σκοτωθηκε ενας κατα τη διαρκεια ολου αυτου που βλεπουμε στο βιντεο...γιατι εψαχναν ενα στη θαλασσα επι αρκετη ωρα..

----------


## Rocinante

> Δεν ειναι για να γελαμε δυστχως... (δεν σε κακολογω ..μη το παρεξηγησεις) αν δεν κανω λαθος,σκοτωθηκε ενας κατα τη διαρκεια ολου αυτου που βλεπουμε στο βιντεο...γιατι εψαχναν ενα στη θαλασσα επι αρκετη ωρα..


Πέτρο για το θέμα του αγνοούμενου απ ότι κατάλαβα δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστει τι ακριβώς έγινε και αν πραγματικά υπήρξε. Οτι βρήκα είναι τριών ημερών ειδήσεις έχεις κάτι πιο φρέσκο;

Υ/Γ Βρήκα μιά είδηση που έχει μια συγκλονιστική λεπτομέρεια. Δύο έπεσαν στη θάλασσα και ο ένας διασώθηκε. Βρισκόντουσαν σε ένα παρακείμενο φυλάκιο το οποίο απο τον προτοφανή άνεμο αποκολλήθηκε και παρασύρθηκε στη θάλασσα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Μήπως η Carnival να ξαναδεί λίγο τους αξιωματικούς της ! Κάτι δεν πάει καλά !  Καλό και πιασάρικο είναι να έχουμε Γαλλο σεφ , άλλα αν δεν ξέρει ούτε αυγά να τηγανίσει ,να το χέσω ! 
Διότι η AIDA έχει και Ελληνα Ύπαρχο σε βαπόρι της ,και σύντομα θα πλοιαρχίσει κιόλα !Κατι ξερουν οι Γερμανοι !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ήταν στο ναυπηγείο που έκαναν επισκευές της ζημιάς από τη φωτιά. Εβγαλε ένα μπουρίνι κι έκοψε τους κάβους, ένας εργάτης τπυ ναυπηγείου αγνοέιται και μάλλον πνίγηκε κι έναν ακόμα τον έβγαλαν ζωντανό. Περισσότερα στην ανακοίνωση της ακτοφυλακής *εδώ*.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

...και ως προς το προγενέστερο συμβάν,άρχισαν τα (νομικά) όργανα: 


Μία από τις πρώτες (αν όχι η πρώτη) αγωγές που κατατέθηκαν, ήταν της ΤεξανήςΚέησυ Τέρυ, κατοίκου της λίμνης Τζάκσον, νότια του Χιούστον.  Η ενάγουσα ζητεί απροσδιόριστο (ακόμα) ποσό ωςαποζημίωση για τα δεινά που ισχυρίζεται ότι υπέστη στο Μεξικό επί τουσυγκεκριμένου πλοίου... 
Όπως αναφέρεται στην αγωγή, φωτιά που ξέσπασε σε ένα μηχανοστάσιο διέλυσε τηνβασική πηγή ρεύματος, αχρηστεύοντας έτσι το υδραυλικό σύστημα του πλοίου, καικαθιστώντας το τελευταίο ακυβέρνητο...

Για τις επόμενες πέντε ημέρες, η ενάγουσα αναγκάστηκε να υπομείνει άθλιες,επικίνδυνες και ανθυγιεινές καταστάσεις, όπως π.χ. αφόρητα υψηλές θερμοκρασίες,έλλειψη ρεύματος και κλιματισμού, έλλειψη ζεστού και τρεχούμενου νερού, καιτουαλέτες που δεν λειτουργούσαν...


Κατά την ρυμούλκηση στις ΗΠΑ, το πλοίο πήρε απότομες κλίσεις αρκετές φορές, μεαποτέλεσμα οι ακαθαρσίες να πετάγονται έξω από τις εκτός λειτουργίας τουαλέτες,να κατακλύζουν τα δάπεδα και σαλόνια του πλοίου, και να στάζουν από τουςτοίχους (!)


_" Η ενάγουσα εξαναγκάστηκε να υπομείνει τρομερές και μη ανεκτέςμυρωδιές στο θεοβρώμικο χαλασμένο πλοίο, και να βαδίζει μέσω ανθρωπίνωνακαθαρσιών, προκειμένου έτσι να φθάνει στα σημεία όπου σχηματίζονταν ανθρώπινεςουρές, για να περιμένει εκεί ώρες ολόκληρες για μια μικρή μερίδα χαλασμένουφαγητού. Η ενάγουσα εξαναγκάστηκε να επιβιώσει υποτυπωδώς σε μια επιπλέουσα τουαλέτα,έναν επιπλέον πειραματικό ταψί (Petri Dish), σε μια επιπλέουσα κόλαση"._ _

_
Πάντως, η ενάγουσα θεωρεί ότι η εναγομένη εταιρεία γνώριζε ότιτο πλοίο δεν ήταν αξιόπλοο (seaworthy), είτε κατά την κατάρτιση της σύμβασης με τηνενάγουσα, είτε στο λιμάνι αναχώρησης, αλλά δεν ενημέρωσε την ενάγουσα σχετικά…
Αν τα αναφερόμενα στην αγωγή αληθεύουν έστω και κατά έναποσοστό, μιλάμε όντως για κόλαση δαντικών διαστάσεων…
Πηγή:  http://edition.cnn.com/2013/02/15/travel/cruise-lawsuit
Για τηνκατά προσέγγισημετάφραση:  D.S.G.

_
_

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Το  Carnival Triumph φεύγει επιτέλους από την περιοχή στην οποία τίποτε δεν του πήγε καλά κατά τους τελευταίους τρεις μήνες, και κατευθύνεται προς το λιμάνι  Freeport των Μπαχαμών, προκειμένου να γίνουν επισκευές, αλλά και προγραμματισμένες εργασίες αναβάθμισης σε χώρους ψυχαγωγίας των επιβατών.  Σε ένα από τα καυστικά σχόλια που κάνει κάποιος αναγνώστης - μέλος της ιστοσελίδας (πηγή 1), αναφέρει ότι η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία δεν έχει καθόλου καλή φήμη, και έχει δημιουργήσει προβλήματα και στο παρελθόν με άλλα ταξίδια.
Στη δεύτερη πηγή, καταγράφονται οι προσπάθειες της εταιρείας να αποκρούσει τη συλλογική αγωγή (class action) περίπου 3000 επιβατών, με το επιχείρημα ότι στο εισιτήριο γράφει ότι ο επιβάτης παραιτείται του δικαιώματος να προσφύγει δικαστικά κατά της εταιρείας, προφανώς σε συνδυασμό και με το γεγονός ότι η τελευταία επέστρεψε σε όλους τους επιβάτες το αντίτιμο της άτυχης κρουαζιέρας, και τους έδωσε δικαίωμα για άλλη κρουαζιέρα δωρεάν. Το αντεπιχείρημα των επιβατών είναι ότι εν προκειμένω η εταιρεία δεν μπορεί να επικαλεσθεί αυτό τον όρο,  καθότι ήξερε από πριν ότι το πλοίο δεν ήταν αξιόπλοο και, παρά ταύτα, επέλεξε να κάνει την κρουζιέρα....          




Ιδές πηγή 1


Ιδές πηγή 2

----------

